# Lr Classic 7.4 release for June



## mcasan (Jun 19, 2018)

*Lightroom Classic CC v7.4 | June 2018*
This release of Lightroom Classic CC rolls out new features and enhancements, support for new cameras and lenses, and bug fixes.
*Manage Presets and Profiles*






 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Color label for folders and faster folder search*





 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*HEIC image files support on macOS High Sierra*





 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Auto stack HDR and panorama*





 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Support for new cameras and lenses*





 Enhanced in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Fixed customer issues*
Issues fixed in Lightroom Classic CC 7.4 (June 2018 release)



Keyboard shortcuts not working for rotate left and right in French, Swedish, Spanish, and Italian



Crop overlay is hard to see



Tone curve enabled not copied by sync, auto sync, presets, or snapshots



Settings are reset when develop preset is applied via script





 (macOS-only) When backing up catalogs on macOS, Lightroom Classic doesn't compress (zip) catalogs that have a file size less than 4 GB.



Lightroom unresponsive after Eject SD Card/USB Drive



Presets no longer record and apply the turn on/off settings in the Develop Module



Hitting “Previous” and/or Copy/Paste is triggering an bad error message



Not saving new saving new presets if they contain special characters



iPhone video play in wrong orientation

For details, see whats new:  New features summary for the October 2017 and later releases of Lightroom Classic CC


----------



## Gnits (Jun 19, 2018)

Good to see. Strange that this news  is not posted on the replacement for the Lightroom Journal....


----------



## Kronsteen (Jun 19, 2018)

A couple of thoughts/points so far.
Shame that the colour labeling is tied to the preset labels. So the ones you use for folders are the same for images. Would have been nice to keep them separate.  And I've had it crash a couple of times when usingHDR merging. Risks of early adoption!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 19, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Good to see. Strange that this news  is not posted on the replacement for the Lightroom Journal....


Lightroom Journal has been retired and replaced with a joint Adobe blog Lightroom CC | Adobe Blog



Kronsteen said:


> I've had it crash a couple of times when usingHDR merging. Risks of early adoption!


If you can reproduce it again, report it!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 19, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Good to see. Strange that this news  is not posted on the replacement for the Lightroom Journal....


June Lightroom CC Releases: Preset and Profile Synchronization is Here | Adobe Blog


----------



## Gnits (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Rikk…. maybe I checked too soon.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 20, 2018)

I like the new Manage Presets feature.


----------



## stevevp (Jun 20, 2018)

I held back on 7.3 because of the problems but am now keen to catch up. Has anyone now updated to 7.4 on High Sierra 10.13.5? If it seems ok I'll take the plunge.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I have, with no problems. But then I rarely encounter any of the problems which some other users experience.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 20, 2018)

Same here. It runs fine on two Macs with High Sierra.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 20, 2018)

Does anyone know where to find details of the latest Photoshop release.  (ps. bring back the Lightroom Journal....)


----------



## mcasan (Jun 20, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Does anyone know where to find details of the latest Photoshop release.  (ps. bring back the Lightroom Journal....)



As noted in the Photoshop and other editors forum.....what I found about Ps 19.5.1 was that it was about better memory handling for Windows 10 systems.   Did not find any benefit for MacOS users.


----------



## stevevp (Jun 20, 2018)

Many thanks for the advice. All updated and working fine (so far). I did take the precaution of making an additional back up of the catalogue just in case.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 21, 2018)

What is the rationale behind the Colour Labels for Folders ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 21, 2018)

There are plenty of users who still use folders to organise and categorise their images, e.g. different folders for different workflow stages. So being able to use colour labels could be useful to them. It's been a very long-standing feature request which has finally been delivered. 

I personally have no need for this feature, as I use a dated folder system, but I do know others that do. Same with the folder search function which was recently added....some will use it, others will have no use for it. But isn't that true of most feature enhancements, especially in a mature product?


----------



## happycranker (Jun 21, 2018)

Well it seems that on Windows 10 anyway that the bug the stopped LR from working in idle has been fixed. Have kept LR open for the last few days and gone off to do other work, with no problems, for me anyway!


----------



## Gnits (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is an example how to use the colour folders.  
I have been storing my images in projects within year since 2012.  That is a lot of projects and a large (structured) folder structure.

If I colour code my current project with a colour then I can collapse my large folder structure to a single entry.
1. Select Labelled Folders.
2. My current folder pops up in the folder panel.





This is a basic example. I need to learn more on how to refine with individual colours.  I was hoping for this feature for years, but I was hoping the title of the folder would be coloured, not just a little band on the right.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 21, 2018)

Bad news …. importing in 7.4 consistently crashing.  I have not been able to import a single batch of images yet with this version.


Update.... 4rd attempt … took 5 mins to import 18 small jpgs.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 21, 2018)

No problems running it over MacOS  0,13.5.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 21, 2018)

@Gnits, how are you importing?  I've got 7.4 and not seeing any problems.  Are you coming from cards, from disk, cards-as-device or cards-as-drive (I can't recall at this moment if it shows a difference in Windows, I know it sometimes does). 

Not saying it isn't happening for you, but it's not all that wide spread, it may be worth trying to track down what's different for you to report to Adobe.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 21, 2018)

I am importing from disk using the 'Add' option.... 
Images are on permanent spinning disk … so USB issues should not arise.
Usually, I am importing raw... but these images are smallish jpgs from other photographers.
Because they are not my images I am NOT applying any develop or metadata pre-sets.
My first attempt was last night.... hung …. eventually killed app and tried again. Same result. Rebooted. Retried. Same result.
Shut down machine for the night.
Restarted machine and tried to import again this morning.  Same result.  Hung. Right click on app in task bar tells me that program is not responding. Quit or Wait. I quit, restarted.....watched for a few mins. Left machine and came back after a few mins to see that the import had finished.

I could see from the latest import collection that it had imported 3 images from the previous attempts.

In previous upgrades Lr performed some internal house keeping which probably affected performance when starting to use the latest ver.  I saw no documentation of such a scenario for 7.4.

Glad to hear it is not widespread. I will watch the next time, have no imports expected now for a few days.


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Bad news …. importing in 7.4 consistently crashing.  I have not been able to import a single batch of images yet with this version.
> Update.... 4rd attempt … took 5 mins to import 18 small jpgs.



No problems here. I installed the new LR Tuesday morning, then imported ~500 raws Tuesday night - a Copy from my camera card.
All went well.
BTW, I am running the latest Win 10 pro, fwiw, on my travel laptop.


----------



## happycranker (Jun 22, 2018)

Just bought new FX camera with new XQD card and reader as well and had no problems importing RAW's to LR 7.4,  Windows 10


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2018)

I've just pushed a quick tutorial live, for Lightroom Classic users who want to sync their profiles and presets to the mobile apps How do I sync my Lightroom Classic profiles & presets to the Lightroom CC mobile apps? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## hassiman (Jun 22, 2018)

Gnits said:


> I am importing from disk using the 'Add' option....
> Images are on permanent spinning disk … so USB issues should not arise.
> Usually, I am importing raw... but these images are smallish jpgs from other photographers.
> Because they are not my images I am NOT applying any develop or metadata pre-sets.
> ...



Hi Gnits.... I have been hanging back on V. 7.2 after hearing a lot of growling about V. 7.2.  What OS are you running?

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## mcasan (Jun 19, 2018)

*Lightroom Classic CC v7.4 | June 2018*
This release of Lightroom Classic CC rolls out new features and enhancements, support for new cameras and lenses, and bug fixes.
*Manage Presets and Profiles*






 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Color label for folders and faster folder search*





 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*HEIC image files support on macOS High Sierra*





 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Auto stack HDR and panorama*





 New in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Support for new cameras and lenses*





 Enhanced in this release of Lightroom Classic CC 





 Available only for Creative Cloud members

*Fixed customer issues*
Issues fixed in Lightroom Classic CC 7.4 (June 2018 release)



Keyboard shortcuts not working for rotate left and right in French, Swedish, Spanish, and Italian



Crop overlay is hard to see



Tone curve enabled not copied by sync, auto sync, presets, or snapshots



Settings are reset when develop preset is applied via script





 (macOS-only) When backing up catalogs on macOS, Lightroom Classic doesn't compress (zip) catalogs that have a file size less than 4 GB.



Lightroom unresponsive after Eject SD Card/USB Drive



Presets no longer record and apply the turn on/off settings in the Develop Module



Hitting “Previous” and/or Copy/Paste is triggering an bad error message



Not saving new saving new presets if they contain special characters



iPhone video play in wrong orientation

For details, see whats new:  New features summary for the October 2017 and later releases of Lightroom Classic CC


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2018)

Gnits said:


> I am importing from disk using the 'Add' option....
> Images are on permanent spinning disk … so USB issues should not arise.
> Usually, I am importing raw... but these images are smallish jpgs from other photographers.
> Because they are not my images I am NOT applying any develop or metadata pre-sets.
> ...


Sorry for the delay, but wanted to experiment a bit.  i generally import (Move) from hard disk also.  I just did a bunch of Move, Copy and Add imports of existing images without managing to get it to fail.  It actually worked nicely quick.  I had been testing 7.4 with a tiny catalog so I wiped it and copied by production catalog and tried again (about 80k images) and same result - nicely fast.

I have no real idea, but things that come to mind as possibility:  Some anti-virus doing on-demand scanning that is interfering, some kind of IO error that's causing it to hang up?  Check event log see if there's a clue?

If you really want to dig deep, get process monitor or process explorer (both are different views of similar things) and monitor it when it hangs, and see if you can tell what it is doing -- is it waiting for something, is it stuck in a loop trying to read something, etc?   You could also try creating a new catalog just for testing, and see if it imports to it, maybe there's some corruption in the catalog?   (Have you checked integrity on it?)

Sorry I can't be more helpful, it sounds like maybe you have offended Murphy and he has decided to come visit you for some personal torture.


----------



## ocanannain (Jun 22, 2018)

Gnits said:


> Here is an example how to use the colour folders.
> I have been storing my images in projects within year since 2012.  That is a lot of projects and a large (structured) folder structure.
> 
> If I colour code my current project with a colour then I can collapse my large folder structure to a single entry.
> ...



Thanks... this is hugely helpful. Allows me to hide folders I rarely use.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 22, 2018)

Latest version of Windows 10.   I will post back  when i next run an import process or if I notice any other issues.


----------



## Kirby Krieger (Jun 22, 2018)

Kronsteen said:


> Shame that the colour labeling is tied to the preset labels. So the ones you use for folders are the same for images. Would have been nice to keep them separate.



Want to emphasize this.  STRONGLY recommend the swift addition of the option to NOT have the Photo color label set's text labels applied to the folder colors AND have a color-indicator added to the context-menu color assignment fly-out menu.  IMHO, that is needed.  Would like to see the ability to customize the folder color label set's text _idependent_ of the Photo color label set's text.

I know it's easy for me to say, but this didn't pass minute one of a usage test.  Still progress, tho.

One way to take advantage of the current implementation is to assign both folder and Photo label text using a visual separator (e.g.: • ).  This assignment is made at "Metadata ▹ Color Label Set ▹ Edit ... ".

(Edited for clarity.  Afaict, Lightroom uses the term "Photo" for each record in its primary database.)


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree that the implementation of folder colour labels is not good. I think there are 3 problems, at least.
1. The folder filter box only lets you find labelled folders, not red or green or whatever
2. You can't apply a label to a folder that's offline
3  The Add Color Label context menu's use of the text used in the active Color Label Set is lazy and misleading

By misleading,  what I mean is that the folder colour labels are not really tied to the photo colour labels. It's really that the context menu items' text is drawn from the active set, but that text isn't recorded in the data. To see this, choose the  Color Label Set > Review , select some pictures and hit 8 - this enters Good to Use in the Metadata panel. Then set a folder's label to Good to Use. So photos and folder are green.  Now switch the Color Label Set to Lightroom Default - you'll see the photos no longer have a green label. But the folder remains green. So with folders, the context menu is pretty misleading.

I've always argued that the Color Label Set idea is over-complicated. Red should just mean red, etc, and Adobe shouldn't have bothered with alternative text meanings. So I'd always recommend leaving the Color Label Set as LR Default.

John


----------



## dalite (Jun 23, 2018)

If I subscribe to LR Classic CC can I make sure I get the upgrade for v 7.4? I understand from some that there were issues with earlier versions. Or is upgrade automatic and the latest will be available?


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 23, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> There are plenty of users who still use folders to organise and categorise their images, e.g. different folders for different workflow stages. So being able to use colour labels could be useful to them. It's been a very long-standing feature request which has finally been delivered.
> 
> I personally have no need for this feature, as I use a dated folder system, but I do know others that do. Same with the folder search function which was recently added....some will use it, others will have no use for it. But isn't that true of most feature enhancements, especially in a mature product?


Jim,

I haven't yet done the upgrade to LR 7.4, because I want to  be verrrry careful about plug-ins and presets.  However, I think that the ability to color-code folders is great.  After doing ingest into-date-based folders, my first workflow steps are to assign initial keywords and put photos into collections.  Color-coding folders to indicate which have not yet gone through those steps would be very helpful.

I'm still running LR 7.2 out of an abundance of (over) caution.

In  general, I think that there are lots of ways that LR could be improved, but that's another (five or ten) discussion(s).
Phil Burton


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> I haven't yet done the upgrade to LR 7.4, because I want to  be verrrry careful about plug-ins and presets.  However, I think that the ability to color-code folders is great.  After doing ingest into-date-based folders, my first workflow steps are to assign initial keywords and put photos into collections.  Color-coding folders to indicate which have not yet gone through those steps would be very helpful.



As I said, some will find it a useful feature, others won't. I just happen to be in the latter camp, that's all, but I'm not denigrating the feature in any way. I use date-based folders also, but my import preset adds all new imports into a static collection, which is the base point for all the various workflow smart collections. Once imported, I have no need to look at the Folders Panel at all.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 23, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> If you really want to dig deep, get process monitor or process explorer (both are different views of similar things) and monitor it when it hangs, and see if you can tell what it is doing -- is it waiting for something, is it stuck in a loop trying to read something, etc? You could also try creating a new catalog just for testing, and see if it imports to it, maybe there's some corruption in the catalog? (Have you checked integrity on it?)



I have my photo folders excluded from the virus scanning (plus all cr2 files plus all lrcat files).
I also check the event log regularly and specifically after the Lr crashes. So far I have not found anything specific to chase down.

I have an overall concern re USB devices and strongly suspect that a Windows update has changed USB behaviour on Windows systems.  I see lots of general concerns (non Lr and non Ps), putting pressure on manufacturers to solve issues (eg HP and Dell). This leads me to believe that some behaviour relating to the status of usb connections has changed (ie the O/S may be more strict or the O/S may be buggy), but the onus appears to be on the OEMs to fix rather than Microsoft. This may be the same for Adobe / Lr.   I do not import from a USB drive, have no usb drives in my folder tree and have changed the USB hub setting to not power down devices if inactive.

Anyway... I might have a batch of images to import again in the next day or so.  The weather here in Ireland is too good right now, with clear blue skies at sunset, which is delaying a landscape wip project.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 23, 2018)

The implementation of coloured folders looks to me like it was designed to take the least amount of effort rather than provide the max benefit to the user. That is a criticism. I sometimes wonder if the analyst responsible for specifying this change would use this feature him/her self. That is a criticism.

What I am very pleased to see is that in the last 2 or 3 releases we have started to see some of the long requested smaller items implemented.  This is extremely welcome.  So while the colour folder feature was implemented in its most basic form, I can find a way to improve my workflow, reduce the clutter of my folder panel and generally improve the usability of Lr.  I hope this is a policy going forward, in that I prefer to see the small improvements which have real value to the end user balanced with the need to provide headlines for the marketing dept. Kudos to Adobe on this.


----------



## Smidgely (Jun 23, 2018)

dalite said:


> If I subscribe to LR Classic CC can I make sure I get the upgrade for v 7.4? I understand from some that there were issues with earlier versions. Or is upgrade automatic and the latest will be available?


I recently took the plunge and went down the subscription route, with no issues on the updates received since.
The Adobe CC manager pops up shortly after booting if an update is available, and can be downloaded through it.  Alternatively you can manually check via LR's Help menu.


----------



## Gnits (Jun 26, 2018)

Latest import worked ok.  I also sense slightly better performance in Loupe view when reviewing images.  

I noticed some weird folders in the folder panel. I removed these from within Lr.  They did not exist on my computer. 

I suspect some orphaned entries within the database as the only explaination, maybe caused by previous aborts. 

Fingers crossed i have passed thru glitch.


----------

